
Yudkowsky And De Grey Discussion on Aging - jonmc12
http://thoughtware.tv/videos/watch/3233-Bloggingheads-Yudkowsky-And-De-Grey
======
gojomo
This is an inferior linkjacked version of original material:

<http://bloggingheads.tv/diavlogs/16508>

...which was also already posted to News.YC...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=396869>

------
time_management
Seeing as it's past my bedtime, can you give a synopsis?

